# Is finish coating unlit closets really necessary?



## Pinkalink (Mar 19, 2017)

My mentor, when I started drywall finishing, always skim coated closets to the same level as the rest of house. We do Level 4 smooth/flat wall here in my area (Eastern Canada). I brought up the fact that in new construction, most of the time we painted the closets the same color as the trim (usually white). Over the past several years now, I've decided that doing anything more than a Level 3 is completely unnecessary in small unlit places like closets, crawl spaces, etc. We butted heads on this often, though they finally relented when I explained that most people do not take a critical look at a closets, as when a house is finished, they get filled up with stuff. White, even a glossy white hides a lot of imperfections in the mud work in unlit areas. I guess what I'm looking for is other people's thoughts and opinions on this.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

We usually do light texture in unlit closets.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

gets same as rest of home.


----------



## ckshadd (Nov 21, 2021)

work out with contractor they can pay a little less for less quality work in closet which is what most contractors around here seem to take cause get covered in shelves anyways or they get full price dick to the face


----------



## kwik (Oct 21, 2021)

Retired now, but when I was in business closets were done the same as the rest of the house. We used to tell people one way to check the quality of a drywaller is to look at one of their jobs & look in the closets. If they're cutting cprners in the closets, what are they doing in the rest of the house?


----------



## Thepelletier (Nov 27, 2021)

I had a job fixing closets. You can get away with one coat on your flats. Your 3 ways still gotta be decently sharp. As long as it's Paintable they say. One bad closet. They start looking in every closet. Be careful.


----------

